# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Boost Mobile Reception

## deltoid

I get ok reception outside my house. Inside I get patchy reception. I'm with Optus. Any ideas on how to improve the reception indoors. I'm aware there are repeaters that can be bought but I think they are illegal here.

----------


## murray44

Not much you can do. Stand near a window! 
I haven't heard of a repeater you can buy but I'm sure would be illegal.

----------


## chrisp

> I haven't heard of a repeater you can buy but I'm sure would be illegal.

  They exist - but are not permitted to be used in Australia. 
Try a better handset and go from there.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The Optus (& Virgin) 3G network has a well earned reputation for patchy signal quality especially in the crowded urban market...... 
Whilst I'm loath to suggest a switch to Thingstra.....the other option would be selecting a phone suited for fringe reception areas like a Nokia 6120 or similar

----------


## rrobor

Ok Ive never heard of a repeater but I will explain what the issues would be. They have to pickup your signal and amplify that . Now your telephone has several checks to determine the frequency you are sending. A unit that is picking that up must be flexable an cover a wide band. A transmitter that can be stable on a searched for frequency doesnt exist. Your TV picture is locked to a crystal in an oven kept at an exact temperature. This thing from Mr Ying tong tiddle  I fo will be broadcasting to God knows who. Do you want your neighbours listening to your phone calls, cos thats a possibility

----------


## murray44

> The Optus (& Virgin) 3G network has a well earned reputation for patchy signal quality especially in the crowded urban market......

  ...although we don't know if it's 2G or 3G that Deltoid is having trouble with.

----------


## journeyman Mick

Get a phone that will allow you to plug in an aerial and fit one on top of the house. I have a few friends that live out further from me and they do this. 
Mick

----------


## murray44

I didn't know you could still get phones with external antenna jacks.

----------


## deltoid

Bummer sounds like I'm just going to have to put up with it. 
I'm using Optus 3G. In the house usually I only get GPRS reception (no 3G). I have a Nokia E71 and my fiancee has a Nokia 6620 and neither get that good reception. I'll just have to work out which areas of the house get better reception than the others and stay in those areas when making calls  :Frown:  
Thanks for your help.

----------

